# What happens if I stop paying my maintenance dues?



## daybreaker01 (Feb 20, 2009)

I own a bi-ennial plan with Monarch Grand. It is paid for and has been for some time. However, it has gotten to the point where paying the rising quarterly dues makes it not worth using since I can never get into the sites I want when I want. It seems they are more interested in renting the rooms out like a hotel more then catering to their owners.

In any case, I really don't care to have any part of this timeshare anymore and I am planning on just stopping the payments each quarter. My question is what can they do? Since I've paid off my purchase price on it all I am really getting for the money are the points. No payments, no points and I can't use it anymore.

Does this pretty much sum it up? Or am I missing something? I really just want to bail out of this thing so if this won't do it, what can I do that will?

Thanks!


----------



## TerryBear (Feb 20, 2009)

Give it  away, to a non taxed group( could be a tax write off) or anybody that will take it. Terry


----------



## daybreaker01 (Feb 20, 2009)

Any suggestions for organizations that take them?


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 20, 2009)

Might offer it cheap on ebay. I've seen some listed for $1. Guess the main problem of not paying the MF's is they may be able to turn it over to a collection agency and ruin your credit. You might contact them and see if they will simply take it back. Best of luck.


----------



## TerryBear (Feb 20, 2009)

Go to Clark Howard's web site, he talks about this (tug)website on his radio show all the time and tells people how to get rid of their timehsares. There may be a link to who you can give them to on his web site. Terry


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*You Can Walk Away From A Timeshare But You Can't Walk Away From Trouble.*




daybreaker01 said:


> My question is what can they do?


Click here for a clue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Feb 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo:
Why should care if the MFs go up if I dump TS or TSpoints? I no longer will be paying the MFs


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Just take yours - why worry about anyone else?*



e.bram said:


> AwayWeGo:
> Why should care if the MFs go up if I dump TS or TSpoints? I no longer will be paying the MFs



Perfect attitude for a "caring" citizen. And some wonder why it is critical that Condo/Timeshare Associations make sure to go to the wall to collect fees due AND to make sure any delinquent owner suffers the maximum credit damage possible.  I certainly hope I never own any resort that many owners take that view of the obligations they signed on for. Or did someone hold a gun to your head and force you to buy your timeshare?  Sad really.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*Timeshare Loyalty Goes Hand In Hand With Timeshare Pride Of Ownership.*




e.bram said:


> Why should care if the MFs go up if I dump TS or TSpoints? I no longer will be paying the MFs


My personal pride of ownership in my principal timeshare(s) comes from 2 main basic facts -- (A) that I bought them resale for nickels on the full-freight dollar & (B) that both are independently managed by owner-controlled homeowner associations.  It doesn't hurt that they are both outstanding resorts in just about the best timeshare location in & around Orlando FL.

By me, nonpayment of annual fees means stiffing my fellow owners, not sticking it to some timeshare company.  

This topic got me to wondering whether it would be a good idea for timeshare HOA-BODs to publish or to distribute to owners a list of all those (with names & addresses) whose fees are unpaid & overdue. 

The idea is not so much to shame the deadbeats into paying up as to let the responsible paid-up owners know whom to thank for jacking up their mandatory fees because of the deadbeats' unpaid bills. 

(Just a thought -- not anything I'm pushing.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Feb 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo:
If the BOD?HOA are not protecting my interest in the TS, I have no guilt about dumping the TS and letting them pick up my MF. If their management has let my TS become worthless thru their actions it serves them right.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*I Feel Your Pain.*




e.bram said:


> If the BOD?HOA are not protecting my interest in the TS, I have no guilt about dumping the TS and letting them pick up my MF. If their management has let my TS become worthless thru their actions it serves them right.


I know the feeling.  

The maintenance fees at 1 of my (non-Florida) timeshares have skyrocketed all out of proportion, with no satisfactory explanation -- or any kind of explanation -- from the timeshare HOA-BOD. 

Even so, I feel obligated to keep on shelling out the mandatory annual fees until such time as I transfer the deed to somebody else via gift or sale. 

If I simply quit paying, my credit standing takes the hit & my fellow-owners at the timeshare get their fees raised to cover their shares of my unpaid timeshare bill -- while the timeshare HOA-BOD just keeps on trucking same as always.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Feb 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo:
Are you going to check the credit and demand a personal guarantee from the recipient of your TS assuring that thay will not stop paying MFs? Will you pick up thr MFs if they stop paying? Looks like you feel the same way I do. Dump and stop worrying about who pays the MFs in your former TS.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*Always Let Your Conscience Be Your Guide.*




e.bram said:


> Looks like you feel the same way I do.


I'm sure we feel the same. 

I'm not sure we're going to handle things the same. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

